# sales for march



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

just curious if the sales are up,down or about the same 500 or so a month.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

March 2015 YTD U.S. Vehicle Sales Rankings - Top 273 Best-Selling Vehicles In America - Every Vehicle Ranked - GOOD CAR BAD CAR


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

387 for March 2015. Was a bit lower in Jan-Feb

March 2015 Dashboard - HybridCars.com


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

That's really going to suck if they quit making the CTD. Imagine how hard to find parts, no aftermarket co wants to duplicate parts for a one hit wonder. Also you can't just go through amazon uk. Us version is different. Dealers will have you over a barrel!! 6-8 weeks dude! Lol


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hopefully they'll keep it going. We love ours.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This lack of advertising goes down to the dealer level too. The dealer where I get mine serviced has 2 of them on their small lot but there is nothing to call attention to them. They should put DIESEL and 46 MPG on the window to attract some attention.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Just live to go to the local parts store and be able to get a oil filter. Really hoping the diesel duramax for the Colorado next year uses same oil filter. Oh wait GM doing something that makes since lol.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I blame the lack of advertising as well. The dealer I go to has two diesels on the lot and nothing that calls attention to them. I talk to people everyday about my car and they are astonished that it is a diesel. Nobody seems to know, even though it has been out for what 2 years now? GM and the dealers are really slacking.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I am afraid the CTD is going to die soon. The new Malibu hybrid is suppose to get 47mpg. I am sure that is a city figure but they just don't seem interested in pushing the CTD. I just don't understand why nobody has put a diesel hybrid out?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

the problem with the diesel is more money for the car, more money for the gas & def, not that more mpg & more maintenance cost. newer car technology getting almost the same MPG too. IMO. yes more power but most people looking for mpg they not looking for a power horse . Do I want to see it go NO. It gives more sales to other companies.


----------

